
The Book of Secret Knowledge – A collection of lists, blogs, hacks - trimstray
https://github.com/trimstray/the-book-of-secret-knowledge
======
jotto
There's also
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

What's causing the rise of these curated lists? Some things I've been
pondering:

    
    
      * quality decline of Google search results
      * less people using bookmark aggregators (del.icio.us)
      * the trend towards feeds or transient info (fb/twitter/reddit)

~~~
peruvian
> What's causing the rise of these curated lists?

People with good intentions that want a repo with a high star count. Getting
over 500 stars on these readme-only/awesome/"curated" list is very easy.

The problem is that curating these lists isn't easy work - people will throw
50+ PRs at you adding their random project. Most maintainers blindly accept
them and then the list becomes useless.

Sindre (original awesome list author) is one of the few who actually curates
their lists.

~~~
trimstray
I do it only for stars... really man? Creating and maintaining such a list is
not a simple thing. It's not awesome or other shit in the name.

This is a collection of my short notes, one-liners, useful links, tools and
more. I added it to gh, to share with others and get other interesting things.
Not for stars! The amount of them is obviously nice but not crucial.

------
fastball
Honestly, I'm disappointed that there isn't any prose / new content involved
in this "book".

I think it would be nice to have an actual "book", with community-composed
chapters. They would follow the same topics listed here, but with actual
cohesive explanations and background, rather than just a list of resources.

For example, looking at the first section (Shells), it would be nice to have
an _actual_ bit of writing which tells you about the evolution of shells and
why some might be preferred over others.

Awesome Lists[0] already does a pretty good job of maintaining a collection of
curated lists.

0:
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

~~~
philprx
I really find this list awesome as it is. And the short explanations are
really good IMHO.

Without any offense intended, if you need more writing then maybe you need
first to read some of the documentation resources before going back to this
list?

Also, what I really like is that the author doesn't try to justify why and
that's refreshing and lightweight, thanks for that!

But that's like my opinion, man ;-)

~~~
fastball
It seems a bit redundant to have a list if I need to read the documentation of
the things on the list in order to gauge the value of the list.

------
yitchelle
Why call it secret when "It is intended for everyone and anyone"? I can't
understand the idea behind it.

~~~
rapfaria
It creates enough mystery for someone to open the github page so they can read
"intended for everyone"?

~~~
_eht
So it’s clickbait?

~~~
coldtea
Or, you know, an enticing name.

Not everything has to be "clickbait". Let's keep it to those who make money
off of news posts, and blatant examples like "You won't believe what Lindsay
Lohan did...".

------
robertAngst
This is okay, was hoping it would be about life and not CS.

Every time someone recommends an install/read, I am wondering the break even
it takes to learn, implement in practice, and implement IRL for a useful
application..

------
demonshreder
Another list similar to this is -
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_applications](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_applications)

~~~
sus_007
+1 The entire Arch Wiki is itself a gem of "secret knowledge". (:

------
peterwwillis
None of this is secret and it's not a book, but okay

------
dontbenebby
At the meta level, I think using a .md to host informational documents is
cool. A step up from a blog, allowing a better way to discuss/propose
additions.

I've been thinking of doing a piece of doing Defcon on the cheap (harder in
recent years).

------
larrybeck
thanks

